
Ask HN: Which drugs (medical and non-medical) do u take, and why? - gillyb
Very interested in what this community has to say about this. Throwaway accounts welcome
======
anngrant
I personally take Alesse as birth control pills to prevent pregnancy. I order
them online from this website - [http://all-day-chemist.us/](http://all-day-
chemist.us/) . I was very nervous this birth control would make me gain
weight, but it didn't happen because I eat pretty healthy and go to the gym
regularly.

------
jetti
Abilify - psychosis treatment

Lamictal - Psychosis treatment

Luvox - OCD

Adderall - To combat the sedation that occurs from the other psychiatric meds

Saxsenda - weight management medicine

Belviq - weight management medicine

Caffeine - from soda

------
bwackwat
Coffee

